# Wye Start/Delta run motor on a Wye system



## Gatorpsd (Dec 8, 2015)

How's it going fellas? I need a little help. What I have is a 460v 350hp motor that is Wye start/Delta run. The motor is inverter duty and will be connected to a VFD. Feeding the VFD from a 3 phase breaker in the MCC which is feed from a 2000 KVA transformer. Delta to Wye 480Y/277. I'm not sure how to wire the motor. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Pt680T
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/7vi0on https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/A411D7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/i43e19


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

transfo ouput is wye to vfd

motor connect it as run configuration, vfd will take care of startup


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You don't need to concern yourself with the incoming configuration as drives prefer a wye input. Many drives state this in their start up manuals.

Connect the motor in the run (delta) configuration.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> You don't need to concern yourself with the incoming configuration as drives prefer a wye input. Many drives state this in their start up manuals.
> 
> Connect the motor in the run (delta) configuration.


Correct.

The motor does not care what the system configuration is, it cares only about the proper phase to phase voltage. Nothing else. 

In your case, the VFD output will be 480, or thereabouts. Connect the motor ∆, because with that connection the motor expects to see 480 or thereabouts.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hey wheres Jraef? Its not normal for him to let these questions get past him.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Hey wheres Jraef? Its not normal for him to let these questions get past him.


I was on a beach in Cancun, sipping a silly drink from a coconut... But the right answer was given already :thumbup:


----------

